# Wago 889 Modbus iobroker Problem



## mnuesser (6 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir auf meinem Raspi iobroker installiert und den Modbus-Adapter dazu bekommen eine Verbindung her zu stellen.
Jetzt möchte ich eigentlich nur einen Integer Wert der auf %MW0 liegt in den iobroker lesen.
Ich habe im Adapter unter Holding Register einen Datenpunkt angelegt, Adresse 12288 wie aus der Excel-Tabelle eingetragen,
aber welches Datenformat stelle ich da nun ein?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2022)

Schick mal einen Screenshot


----------



## mnuesser (6 Januar 2022)

ok... es war mal wieder so klar... nachdem ich die Frage erstellt habe, hab ichs selber raus gefunden ...

Falls es mal jemand suchen sollte: Intergerwerte sind Signed Big Endian 16 Bit, Realwerte sind Float mit Word-Swap


----------



## mnuesser (6 Januar 2022)

Ok, aber eine weitere Frage drängt sich auf...
Ich würde nun gerne je ein Word pro Raum Bitweise beschalten (Quasi der Raum Status: Licht an/aus, Heizung an/aus etc.)
Kann man dafür irgendwie auch Strukturen anlegen? Oder muss ich das alles Händisch machen?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2022)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Kann man dafür irgendwie auch Strukturen anlegen?


Falls du ioBroker meinst:
Du kannst Datenpunkte per Script anlegen.
Strukturen sind in ioBroker vom Typ Object

Hier mal ein Codeschnipsel


```
// ---------
// Variablen
// ---------
var stateHeartbeatAkt = '0_userdata.0.Energiemanagement.Heizstab.Heartbeat.Akt';
var stateHeartbeatSaved = '0_userdata.0.Energiemanagement.Heizstab.Heartbeat.Saved';

...

function DatenpunkteAnlegen() {
    createState(stateHeartbeatAkt, -1, {
        type: 'number',
        name: 'HeartbeatAkt von Logo',
        read: true,
        write: true,
    });
    createState(stateHeartbeatSaved, -1, {
        type: 'number',
        name: 'HeartbeatAkt von Logo gespeichert',
        read: true,
        write: true,
    });
}
```


----------

